# Lid Gasket - Yes or no



## muralboy (Oct 28, 2015)

Hey gang - you guys certainly are more experienced and smarter than I on pellet smokers, so I'm looking for a little advice.  I noticed that smoke leaks around the edges of the lid of the smoker, more so on heavier smokes.  Should I add a gasket to help seal off the lid? 

I question this because when we purchased the grill, the guy recommended to sometimes prop the lid open slightly to "help with airflow".

The first photo was with the smoke really cranking, using cold smoker and heat smoke.  The 2nd photo is more typical of a regular smoker.  If you look closely you can see a thin layer across the bottom and top edge of the lid.

Any thoughts/opinions on whether to add gasket or not?  Or do I want some smoke escaping around the edges?  Will a tight seal cause the smoke to flow more quickly and/or directly to the stack rather that move around the grill?

I thank you all in advance for any advice













IMG_3464.jpg



__ muralboy
__ Oct 28, 2015


















IMG_3832.jpg



__ muralboy
__ Oct 28, 2015


----------



## seenred (Oct 29, 2015)

Hey MB...my Rec Tec has always leaked a little smoke out of the lid too.  I've never really considered adding a gasket, although I know some guys do.  I've always been real happy with the overall performance of my rig, as well as with the smoke flavor of the food it turns out.  Plus, I don't want to mess with the air flow, so I figure if it ain't broke, don't fix it.

If you have trouble holding temps, or if you're not satisfied with the amount of smoke taste, you might as well try it...that Nomex gasket material is pretty cheap, and you could always remove it if it doesn't work like you want it to.

Red


----------



## mowin (Oct 29, 2015)

The only time mine smokes like yours in the first pic is when I first start it up. Otherwise I get the TBS like your second pic.
As far as a gasket, I don't have one, but it really doesn't leak bad...


----------



## westby (Oct 30, 2015)

I would not.  I do not see any benefit in your case.  You appear to get plenty of smoke residence time the way it is and restricting air flow by sealing it may have adverse effects on your unit's performance.  You may want to look at raising your stack cover height in order to create less resistance for it to go out the stack.


----------



## gpb11 (Oct 30, 2015)

Just my opinion, but I don't see the point.  The fan(s) on a pellet grill are pushing air into the thing nearly all the time.  That air's got to go somewhere.  I'm not seeing how some exitting the grill via the edges of the lid vs. the grease port or the chimney makes any difference in the food.  I suppose it might cause some staining on body/lid but that's not something that bothers me.


----------



## muralboy (Oct 31, 2015)

Everyone

Thanks for the reassurance. 

Only had the grill since June and pellet grilling new to me. Didn't know what to expect come the winter. 

So far no complaints


----------

